# Pokemon Vortex (Pokemon Crater)



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I used to play Pokemon Crater years ago, and then rediscovered it a few years ago again, and started a thread on the old TBT, and a bunch of us started playing (some of us playing for the 2nd time).  Well, a couple days ago I discovered it is now called Pokemon Vortex, but just as addicting as the other times I've played.  I have the same screen name over there (pokemonvortex.org) as here, so friend me there if you end up playing.  I can start a list of people in this post so we can keep track of who's all playing, friend each other, battle, trade, etc.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2011)

You're back!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> You're back!


Kind of?? I usually check in every now and then, just don't post a whole new thread very often


----------



## PaJami (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh gosh, thank you so much for sharing this! Haha, I missed Pokemon Crater so much! Time to go relive my childhood.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2011)

I played Pokemon Crater, for like 2 years, then I found GPX. Better IMP


----------



## Brad (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, I haven't played Pokemon Crater since the 5th grade.


----------



## easpa (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahh, Pokemon Crater... <3333


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone start playing it again?


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

I signed up, then got off when  realized it had the new pokemon.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 13, 2011)

I remember it. Still no animation of the character walking, so it looks kinda ugly.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2011)

Do they still have the elemental Dratini's? Because it's not officially Pokemon Crater without them.


----------

